# Pics of my new Tegus!



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

And here the little bad boys are!!

Im hoping for them to be one boy and a girl... but who knows.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They look great


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking tegu's


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET! They will grow fast! Whats their setup?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

COOL and nice set-up


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good! Grats man


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

they are in my 125G tank... when they get too big i will sell my 125G and build them a new one.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome, look great!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

looks real nice


----------

